# Fun, but bad idea track idea for slashes.



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*Fun, fun but dangerous? hahaha*











this has got the wierdest track setup for slashes, and the most dangerous track for marshalls to not get their heads lopped off! hahaha.

dear gooodness........

but hil;ariuos to watch none-the-less.

*who can watch it the LONGEST?!*


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

It looks like they had a turnmarshall for every truck and still couldn't keep up. Looks like fun but could decapitate a turn marshall.


----------



## Sliced Bread (Feb 24, 2009)

I couldn't even finish watching the video. I find that the WORST layout I have ever seen.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ahhahahahahaha. the wall idea is neat.. ive seen it in other tracks.. i was bored.. during lunch was just doing "slash tracks" on youtube... and that had to be the worst. 

i bet you they draw a big crowd


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

LMAO thanks for the laugh. What a sweet track, for my shed:thumbsup:


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

I just watched again and made it ten seconds lol hope it was free


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Made it to 1:22. My god they are serious. I built way sweeter tracks on Excite bike for Nintendo in the 80's


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

HAHA! I got you beat, made it to 1:50! LOL CrAzY!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

excitebike.. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats nuts! those little traxxas trucks take a pounding!


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

like a bunch of fish jumping out of the water


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

And if you shut your eyes it's like listening to a dozen pair of shoes tumbling in a dryer lol


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol::lol:


Outlaw 44 said:


> And if you shut your eyes it's like listening to a dozen pair of shoes tumbling in a dryer lol


----------



## n1tro_mt (Feb 8, 2009)

Turtletrax said:


> I built way sweeter tracks on Excite bike for Nintendo in the 80's


*LMAO!!!!*


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Go ya one better!*

Go ya one better! you can click both vids and watch both at the same time......see how long you can watch both!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

If thats all that was available for me, Id give up my RC's. Man what an organized mess.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Does ROAR rules apply here?  Personal injury to the noggin' from marshalling?


----------



## spraydbysprague (Dec 22, 2008)

1/10 scale ankle biter spec class! :lol:


----------

